# Old school candies (Not mine)



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Alpine

DRE-A500 (NEW)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpine-Cros...7?pt=US_Signal_Processors&hash=item35bfddc1db


*Fosgate*


4600x

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-...4796616?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item43b3874948


Power 50.2 chromed (NIB)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-SCHOOL-...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item416b1deee0&vxp=mtr


Power 150a1 (NIB)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-...0380464?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item3f1c752b30


Power 800a2 (NIB)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-IN-THE-...7710280?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item2c6841e648


----------



## mulagain (Aug 20, 2012)

None of those links work...?


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

mulagain said:


> None of those links work...?


fixed


----------

